# How often do you feel the need to predict people's behaviour?



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

+ Methods, reasons, what do you keep track of

just for contrast with How often do you feel the need to predict people's behaviour?
How often do you feel the need to predict people's behaviour?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Um, I don't think I make any predictions. Not unless I'm approaching someone with a concern and speculating how they might respond. I gather information based on what's happening in the moment: body language, words, tone of voice, etc. I pinpoint what someone seems to be feeling or thinking and then work with that knowledge to frame our interactions. This is all done naturally and without much thought. I wouldn't call this "predicting," though. It's more like manipulating a situation in the present to get a desired response.


----------



## Mindgamess (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd say that predicting behavior is something I do a lot on a subconscious level. It's not always behavior I predict but often the outcome of a person's behavior. 

I do however have the desire to understand or find the reason behind people's behavior constantly. Hence why I love MBTI so much. I have to know why things happen the way they do so I can see cause and effect.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Very rarely. I think it's rude and inviting prejudice to go ahead and assume what people are thinking.


----------



## Tula13 (Dec 2, 2012)

I think everybody does this. It's helpful to be able to guess how people are going to behave, it's a lot easier to guess once you know things about them and can make a guess based on that.


----------

